# Smoked Rainbow Trout



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 25, 2021)

I been having good luck with the fish 50% off at Albertson's.  Picked up a couple fairly big ones yesterday.  Straight into Pop's brine overnight.  Poured brine off this morning and had a bit of fishy smell.  Was a little concern.  Gave good rinse.  Did not take the time to dry so color not the greatest.  Was planning on try to butterfly but knife I ordered is running late.  Used the MES40 180 degrees for 2.5 hours.  Put cherry pellets and chips in the 6" tube.  Ate most of one right off the smoker and man was it good.  A lot easier to get bones off while still hot so took meat off.  Ended up with a nice bunch.  That is going to be some good eating tomorrow.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 25, 2021)

Yes sir, looks great.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 25, 2021)

That looks tasty!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2021)

That's what I call "Good Eatin"!!
Nice Job, Brian!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## pushok2018 (Jun 25, 2021)

Beautiful looking smocked trout! I love trout smoked, fried or baked - just give it to me....


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 25, 2021)

I'd be all over that !


----------



## jmusser (Jun 25, 2021)

Looks great Brian!


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 25, 2021)

Looks great Brian! I’ve had the opposite experience lately with the sale fish and seafood. Been pretty hesitant lately to grab it on sale.


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 26, 2021)

BGSDT, Your fish looks scrumptious,look up a smoked trout dip recipe for a tasty treat !


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 26, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Looks great Brian! I’ve had the opposite experience lately with the sale fish and seafood. Been pretty hesitant lately to grab it on sale.


Fish so dang high.  Got some Red Fish couple weeks ago.  Was really good.  The butcher their is a friend and he pretty good about watching what he puts out.  Was having beer with him at VFW yesterday and told be those short ribs I picked up at 50% off where really good meaty ones.  I pressure cooking some soybeans today to try your baked beans.  Going to have scale it down a bit!  Also going to make your rub.  My smoked paprika getting pretty old so probably need to get some new.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 26, 2021)

That a fine example of Brian's brain food right there. I don't fish much anymore, but my BIL does and he's always willing to give me some lakers and salmon. After this post I think I'll have to hit him up for some.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 26, 2021)

Was going to make some fish dip but this so good right out of the fridge just sitting here eating it by itself!


----------

